# boswellia and turmeric



## wjgtaffy (22 January 2014)

I have a 16.3 middle weight and have been researching the above products...he has had mri and I am fully aware of his injury which has left him with slight flare up of inflammation in coffin joint causing slight unlevelness. .half bute a day stops this but I want to substitute with natural to compete.. im just not sure whether to use alpha bute which seems to work out expensive or the straight products !!


----------



## wjgtaffy (22 January 2014)

Oh and how much of each and there seems to be some suggestion that it needs to be mixed with other things (pepper?) To be effective.


----------



## YasandCrystal (22 January 2014)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...1-Turmeric-has-anyone-tried-it-on-their-horse

This thread may help


----------



## wjgtaffy (22 January 2014)

Thank you very much....will have a look now.


----------



## Joanne4584 (22 January 2014)

I've been looking into this too.... I don't know what to do for the best! The thread YasandCrystal suggested seems to be in favour of Tumeric. Last night I was looking into Boswellia and that sounded good too. Argh!


----------



## wjgtaffy (22 January 2014)

I know ..I now have brain ache with trying to work it all out...I think im going to try boswellia first as its in alot of the supplements made by the big companies and appears a bit more tried and tested. ..will then look at turmeric if dont get results I want!!....all a bit trial and error I guess as all horses are different!!


----------



## Auslander (23 January 2014)

I use a bespoke anti-inflammatory supplement from Hack-up, which includes turmeric and boswellia in the formula (plus glucosamine and MSM). I was mixing up my own, but find it so much easier just ordering a tub that has everything I want in it, in the correct proportions. Its made a difference to my crock!


----------



## skint1 (23 January 2014)

I'm going to advocate a completely different and unrelated product called Premierflex Plus
http://www.equineanswers.co.uk/prodpage.asp?ProdID=16

Two of my horses have arthritic joints and both are doing very well on it, even in this cold and damp weather


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 January 2014)

I have always used a joint supplement for the last few years for my veteran mare. I have tried Boswelia, Flexijoint, Flexijoint with Devils Claw, Glucosamine, AthriAid, Premierflex Plus.  I have to say they have all probably helped keep her mobile, but it is now on the turmeric (linseed and pepper) that she is going like a rocket and is so full of life and agile. The difference is really marked and incredible and my WB's elevated trot has to be down to the turmeric. Nothing else has changed.


----------



## skint1 (23 January 2014)

You're making me want to abandon my Premierflex Plus, stop that!  
It was such a headache to choose it!


----------



## wjgtaffy (23 January 2014)

Thank you everyone for your comments. ..yasandcrystal thats very interesting and I think has helped me decide...shopping next...lol.


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 January 2014)

Well skint1 you could always try the turmeric on top of the PremierFlex Plus - if you see an improvement - brilliant - if you don't nothing lost. Turmeric is cheap enough at £11 for a huge 5kg bag plus the oil and pepper.


----------



## applecart14 (23 January 2014)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?333563-Anyone-feed-Turmeric


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 January 2014)

Thanks for posting that link applecart14 - turmeric has been used and recommended for a long time and I know my vet adds it to his bespoke joint supplement. I have used it solo before years ago, but it is now by combining with the oil and black pepper that I have seen a marked effect. You need these other ingredients for the bio availability and that for me is the new information and what research has found.  The same is advised with humans that you must take it with food else it is just not effective and will simply be excreted.


----------



## skint1 (23 January 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			Well skint1 you could always try the turmeric on top of the PremierFlex Plus - if you see an improvement - brilliant - if you don't nothing lost. Turmeric is cheap enough at £11 for a huge 5kg bag plus the oil and pepper.
		
Click to expand...

That is a good point. What sort of oil and pepper? Just any sort?  How much do you mix it with?


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 January 2014)

skint1 said:



			That is a good point. What sort of oil and pepper? Just any sort?  How much do you mix it with?
		
Click to expand...

I feed micronised linseed - a cupful and a heaped 20ml measure of turmeric and 9 twists of freshly ground black pepper. My filly with ringbone gets this twice daily the others just once a day. I think you need to try and adjust the amount to find your horse's optimum.
You can feed with coconut oil - linseed, flax, olive oil (cold pressed oils). Really worth joining the user group there is hours of reading in the Files.


----------

